# What a possible record catfish looks like



## great white fisherman

I caught this monster cat on a jug line. Man did it take a while to get it in. We tried weighing it on one of those 100lb circle scales and it broke the dam thing. We could not find a place to weigh it anywhere. Now I am 5ft 11inches and weigh in at 270lbs. This fish was close to 5 feet long and all I could do to hold it up for the picture. It was for sure a two man fish. Probably was a record fish but does anyone really care? At least enjoy the picture


----------



## John3:16

Hate to see people killing trophy cats. Just another in a long line of unprepared fisherman. Just sayin!


----------



## coup de grace

*he's big fish...*


----------



## Barbarian

looks like a brahma bull with that hump on the shoulders


----------



## Long Pole

John3:16 said:


> Hate to see people killing trophy cats. Just another in a long line of unprepared fisherman. Just sayin!


Then log-off and clear your cookies. This is a fishing website, and a LOT of people that fish, keep them. 
I hate seeing rude arse people who think they are the game wardens and there way is the only way it should be.

BTW, helluva fish. Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## John3:16

Long Pole said:


> Then log-off and clear your cookies. This is a fishing website, and a LOT of people that fish, keep them.
> I hate seeing rude arse people who think they are the game wardens and there way is the only way it should be.
> 
> BTW, helluva fish. Congrats! :cheers:


Knew that it would be a controversial posting when I posted it and that's ok with me. You are entitled to your opion and I am entitled to mine and I am not going any where thanks just the same. I keep plenty of fish and donate much of what I catch to feed the homeless and less fortunate in the surrounding areas to give back to the communities. But that being said I do try to be a good steward of the resources that God has given me by releasing the fish over 10 pounds. Have a Blessed Day John3:16


----------



## Sugars Pop

X2 John3:16, If you think it's a lake record go find someone with a dependable scale, keep the fish alive and let it go. We also practice conservation at our lake house by releasing fish over 8-10 pounds and it's interesting to note that more and more neighbors are also doing the same.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Sugars Pop said:


> X2 John3:16, If you think it's a lake record go find someone with a dependable scale, keep the fish alive and let it go. We also practice conservation at our lake house by releasing fish over 8-10 pounds and it's interesting to note that more and more neighbors are also doing the same.


So???? Just because you do it, doesn't make it Gospel. Is it legal? Then leave it alone. Your not changing someone's mind, your just making yourself look rude. You practice what you want to do, and everyone else will do the same.

Kinda like religion, don't preach to me, I'm grown, and I don't need your lecture.


----------



## Long Pole

Mrschasintail said:


> So???? Just because you do it, doesn't make it Gospel. Is it legal? Then leave it alone. Your not changing someone's mind, your just making yourself look rude. You practice what you want to do, and everyone else will do the same.
> 
> Kinda like religion, don't preach to me, I'm grown, and I don't need your lecture.


X2


----------



## txdougman

*whoa muther!*

I'm not a cat fisherman, but I darn sure like looking at that "bigun"!
Musta been a battle un-hookin him. Thanks fer postn.


----------



## big-john

I for the most part agree with John, although I do respect that it is a legal fish and he had every right to keep it.It is a legal choice but its also a selfish choice, unless he needed it to feed his family.

I'm all for using negative peer pressure to get your fellow fisherman to act civilized when necessary.If I saw him catch it and saw that he planed on keeping it,I definitely would try to talk him into letting it go but I wouldn't be rude or angry if he decided to keep it either.If I took a friend fishing and he tried to keep something like that oh-boy would he regret it.

Taking fish like that at the very least should not be encouraged,but there is no point in attacking people for doing what they have every right to do either.

Great fish guy...I hope you'll consider releasing the next one if you ever get that lucky again!


----------



## FISHUNTER

So anything over 10lbs you are supposed to morally throwback? Please explain?


----------



## great white fisherman

Dam, guys all I wanted to do was show you a huge catfish. I did not expect to catch one that big. I was not prepared. I new it was huge. I do not carry a cow scale around with me. What chance would he have to live laying on the bottom of the boat back to the dock. His huge body pressing down. What does it do hanging him up by his head and scale breaks and he hits the ground hard. Do you think he would have lived? I guess I could have released him to the bottom of the lake and let him decay and tirtles eat him. I kept him because I thought it was the right thing to do based on the situation. If you had caught a record fish would you have let it go. Hell no you would not. Now that I have caught a giant I do release all cats over 20lbs. But that is my choice. NOt looking at a record or even the same situation. I do not tell you what to do or what you should do. I guess I do not need to post a picture of a 70lb cat, 49lb and 30lb caught on rod and reel. The guy I took fishing wanted to keep them so we kept them. Last time I remembered God placed all the animals here for us to use. A huge fish like that would have been way past its prime. Just do not waste what to take. I am not mad at anyone, life it just to short. I just posted for you to enjoy. Maybe next time I need to ask permission.


----------



## big-john

FISHUNTER said:


> So anything over 10lbs you are supposed to morally throwback? Please explain?


It is a resource we all share(trophy sized catfish) but there isn't enough to go around if we kill them. Its a resource that can be destroyed by a very small number of greedy people and a resource that can take more than a decade to regrow.So we can either act civilized and share and protect a resource so that everybody has a chance to enjoy it,or we can go all out for ourselves and keep what ever we are legally entitled to and destroy the resource for ourselves and everyone else for a very long time to come.

My vote is that we share.


----------



## big-john

nm


----------



## OUTLAW

I agree with John and generally release all cats over 10#, however if this man eats his catch, more power to him. He or anyone else can keep what they catch, it's not a waste if it's table fare. great fish!


----------



## Main Frame 8

great white fisherman said:


> I caught this monster cat on a jug line. Man did it take a while to get it in. We tried weighing it on one of those 100lb circle scales and it broke the dam thing. We could not find a place to weigh it anywhere. Now I am 5ft 11inches and weigh in at 270lbs. This fish was close to 5 feet long and all I could do to hold it up for the picture. It was for sure a two man fish. Probably was a record fish but does anyone really care? At least enjoy the picture


What did those other 2 at your feet weigh?

Nice haul for sure!!!!


----------



## shadslinger

GWF, thanks for letting us see that picture, it is an awesome fish.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Seems like this issue comes up often. I saltwater fish a lot and TPW sets the regs on fish that should be thrown back that are larger. Look at the bull red and tarpon rules. Lets take a speckled trout, 25'' is considered the max in size to keep and only one over that per day because of its breeding potential. TPW did a lot of studing to come up with the law to throw that fish back in those sizes. So if throwing huge cats back was a problem in putting a dent in the population I would have to say TPW wouldn't have any problem saying don't keep but one per day or year of this size. Since I don't study fishdo for a living and wasn't schooled in population control everything I would have to say would be theory, just a guess or a feeling. It makes since to throw the big ones back and I would too but if my fellow fisherman was excited about a big catch and showed any sign of keeping a legal fish what kind of person would I be to rain on their moment. 
I can't remenber the last time I even used my red fish tag on a bull. When I put them back in the water and people see me do this they don't understand because they don't catch fish like this. 
So if we throw back big legal fish and feel we are doing good for the population thats great. But how are we to teach conservation when we have had our time in the limelight and tell someone else to skip that part and throw back a legal life time to them fish. We don't know what's going on in other peoples lives and there's ways of getting your point across, the best way is practice it. You'ld be surprised who's watching,,,, or reading.


----------



## johnmyjohn

Excuse me, that's a great catch.


----------



## onyourlimit

Nice catch!!!


----------



## Reel Cajun

Congratulations on your catch. Happy for you, even if some others here seem jealous and condesending.


----------



## Lone Eagle

That is a "Beautiful" Catfish. Congratulations on your catch.


----------



## olsteve

Attaboy Great White fisherman !!!! Nice fish ! 
I would have kept it too, as would 99.99 percent of all fishermen.
I suspect that if these "Holier than tho" fishermen who " catch & release" did not fish, that the population of the fish would go UP. 
When you put a hook through a fish, fight it, photograph it, then release it, the odds of survival are not very good.
These people seem to think that they are conserving. The truth is that THEY ARE THE PROBLEM !
The people who fish for sport or profit cause these problems.
If you catch a fish and release it, the odds of it surviving are not very good.
These self rightuous, egotistical, narsacistic, useless people never cease to amaze me! I think God put food on earth to be harversted for food, NOT for sport.
You should be proud Great White Fisherman, and John 3:16 and some others should be REALLY ASHAMED !!!!!!


----------



## saltylady

*this is a yellowcat caught out of a conservation lake they didnt even know there were yellow cats in there we were all so excited just to catch it we made pics an he swam off to live another day weighed 65lbs on bathroom scales they just really arent that great to eat when that big but we have definitely caught some over 20 lbs an kept them we kill it we eat it Congrats on a fine catch whatever you chose to do is definitely your choice those big cats can live a long time out of the water by the way :cheers:*


----------



## whackmaster

Very nice fish.....I caught one that weighed 68lbs. once and only once...I took pics and released it...I don't like to eat cats that big.Heck I will throw back a 5lb'er..The 2 and 3 lb'ers are easier to clean and good eating...That's just me, but I don't have a problem with someone keeping one that big....


----------



## Southern Catdaddy

People who normally don't catch big fish tend to keep them when they actually do catch a big one. But those of us like myself and John who let numbers of trophy cats go make it possible for average weekend fisherman to catch a big one ever now and again. I don't think they catch enough to make any difference. Very nice fish , probably between 20 to 30 years to get that big, which is crazy to imagine. As far as a cat having slim chance of survival after being caught weighed and released? About the dumbest thing I've read , and couldn't be farther from the truth. Very nice fish, congrats, a hog for sure.


----------



## reeltimer

That is one fat daddy cat you caught there.Don't listen to all the keyboard wardens.There are plenty of lakes,rivers that have lots of those big cats.I do have alot of respect for them because they live so long.Know you need to go noodleing for big cat's.I've done that on the colorado years ago when i was young and dumb.


----------



## kim e cooper

GWF you did a great job getting a big fish like that one in the boat safely.Congrats to you and your bud. O by the way who would let a 20 point buck walk, just so it could breed. Not me!!!


----------



## rubberducky

Awesome fish man. I sure have taken it home. And don't worry about all the guys giving you hard time about it. I'm sure they voted for Obamo anyways lol
James


----------



## rubberducky

I'm sorry guys that was wrong no one voted for Obama. Let GWF enjoy a once in a life time fish. I enjoy seeing big fish since I have haven't been lucky enough to catch one like that. GWF whens the fish fry I will come eat that big pig with you. Great catch and will be looking for the next post with a big catfish one his way to the freezer.
James


----------



## parttime

Southern Catdaddy said:


> Very nice fish , probably between 20 to 30 years to get that big, which is crazy to imagine. *As far as a cat having slim chance of survival after being caught weighed and released? About the dumbest thing I've read , and couldn't be farther from the truth.* Very nice fish, congrats, a hog for sure.


+1


----------



## RJVFISHER

John3:16 said:


> Hate to see people killing trophy cats. Just another in a long line of unprepared fisherman. Just sayin!





John3:16 said:


> Knew that it would be a controversial posting when I posted it and that's ok with me. You are entitled to your opion and I am entitled to mine and I am not going any where thanks just the same. I keep plenty of fish and donate much of what I catch to feed the homeless and less fortunate in the surrounding areas to give back to the communities. But that being said I do try to be a good steward of the resources that God has given me by releasing the fish over 10 pounds. Have a Blessed Day John3:16


I enjoy looking at the 2cool site and have gotten lots of good info. on here, but this thread reminds me why I very seldom post anything... You people are a$$h*1es!!!! And, what a typical "Christian" hypocrite! For someone with a religious user name and throws the word "God" around so much, you sure are judgmental! My God teaches us to be forgiving and not judge others! Just sayin!


----------



## capn

RJVFISHER said:


> *You people are a$$h*1es!!!!* And, what a typical "Christian" hypocrite! For someone with a religious user name and throws the word "God" around so much, you sure are judgmental! My God teaches us to be forgiving and not judge others! Just sayin!


Funny, to me it sure looks like your words are more judgmental. That sure seems hypocritical, but that could just be me.

Folks keep posting all of these nasty opinions about John all the while telling him that he should not post opinions. Something askew there. If you don't agree with John, just post up and say that you support the OP's right to keep the fish.


----------



## johnmyjohn

capn said:


> Funny, to me it sure looks like your words are more judgmental. That sure seems hypocritical, but that could just be me.
> 
> Folks keep posting all of these nasty opinions about John all the while telling him that he should not post opinions. Something askew there. If you don't agree with John, just post up and say that you support the OP's right to keep the fish.


 I agree, what I post was nothing more than an opinion also. Majority of us on this sight don't have a clue who the next person is let alone know their life styles. These threads tend to get sideways sometimes, I'm no exception, but hammering someones' relgion or their beliefs over what should be done with a fish is a bit too opioniated.


----------



## Kevin70

capn said:


> Funny, to me it sure looks like your words are more judgmental. That sure seems hypocritical, but that could just be me.
> 
> Folks keep posting all of these nasty opinions about John all the while telling him that he should not post opinions. Something askew there. If you don't agree with John, just post up and say that you support the OP's right to keep the fish.


The original poster posted a picture of a huge fish that he was proud of. I'm not saying John3:16 is a bad guy, but I think he used poor judgement in his original post on this thread. He knew it was controversial (he said so). Why ruin the thread for the original poster?

John3:16 catches huge catfish all of the time and posts about letting them go. That is how he should go about encouraging others to do the same. That is a positive thing to do and I do believe it has an affect on encouraging others to release larger catfish. It is alot more effective than being negative on a thread where a guy shared a picture of his trophy catch.

Nice catch and thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## Mattsfishin

I guess I will put my 2 cents in on this one. First I would like to congratulate you on catchin a really big catfish. Now about releasing the fish. I think this could have been explained a little different or handled on another thread but if we do continue to keep the really large fish we could see the numbers of big fish go down due to so many us us catching fish. I don't eat the big fish but this man was extremely excited over catchin it and it is his choice to eat it or release it without be hassled by others. I bet there is not one of us on here that has not kept a really big fish at some time or another. I am excited for this big catch but if we are going to try to conserve the big fish why don't someone start a new thread about catch and releasing big fish and do it the correct way.
Now for you that say you are Christians! I will pray for you!!!!!

Matt


----------



## fish4ever

Thats a Great fish GWF.It is incredible things like that are swimming around in the places we fish. I feel as long as the fish isn't wasted that we shouldn't give people to much grief for keeping one. We all have to make that hopefully at one point in our fishing careers. Some of us get to make that call alot more than others so it becomes easier each time you do it. I encourage people to throw the big ones back of all species unless its going on the wall or the pan. Something to also remember is that how many people on this board have you seen with fish that are over 50lbs, from what I have seen in the last year or two that I have lurked around here it is very few and it always seems to be the same few. Its people who are able to fish more than most, people who from what I can see are the better fisherman, and to those few 50lbers are old hat. The few who are lucky enough to even see one that big or catch one see it a whole lot differently. It is the biggest moment of thier fishing careers. We have all heard this one before, 5% of the fisherman catch 95% of the fish. The rest are just trying to catch something. As long as the 5% do thier job the fish population is going to be alright. All we can do is encourage the other 95% to at least think about it. Please God let one of those bad boys bite on my line so I have to make a decision tonight when I'm fishing.


----------



## katjim00

Southern Catdaddy said:


> But those of us like myself and John who let numbers of trophy cats go make it possible for average weekend fisherman to catch a big one ever now and again. I don't think they catch enough to make any difference.


This was the kicker statement for me...really. Ohhhh I mean thanks SC for making it possible for someone with greatly inferior skills than yourself to catch a big fish....big head syndrome

Now what is really nice about this site is just because you have differing opinions that can get a little heated the whole thread does not disappear. I see both sides of the coin. The guy kept it and it is what it is.

Once again though ego caused a lot of issues for the fisherman. It happened earlier this year with a gentelman that caught a possible record and just haaaddddd to weigh it so his name would be on a list. On that topic it seems that people were pizzed off more because there was no scale available on conroe to weigh it. Now this one which is the same thing people are pizzed because he kept it.

I opt for catch and release on something that big. I know I catch fish and a pic is all I personally need.

Nice fish sir, I am honestly glad that you got to catch a fish of a lifetime. Hopefully next time you will be satisfied with your accomplishment and release the fish to breed.


----------



## broadonrod

WOW! :spineyes: First time I ever visited The Catfish Lounge.. Long live the cAtFiSh sad4sm


----------



## shadslinger

broadonrod said:


> WOW! :spineyes: First time I ever visited The Catfish Lounge.. Long live the cAtFiSh sad4sm


LOL!!!!!!

It can get pretty stinky in here with all that slime!


----------



## Swampus

1 Heck of a fish!--What did ya catch it on (Bait)? Deep--?


----------



## monkeyman1

imo, john3:16 should keep his pious opinions to himself. the fish is legal to keep and the OP kept it. morality cannot be force-fed - Jesus NEVER did that, from what i've read about it.


----------



## Dipnet

Before ya freshwater freak kill each other over this thread... Ya should go to GWF profile page and check out his previous thread..in the bluewater board... The guy/gal is notorious for starting bogus thread... That pic could be a cut and paste for all you know


----------



## Dipnet

Not to mention all his pics looks like they were taken in the 80's


----------



## shadslinger

Still a grand catfish, leave us our dreams.We all would love to catch a 100# cat!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

That's a huge fish GWF, and I'm sure a great story to be told many times!


----------



## great white fisherman

Ay least some of you enjoyed the picture as I do often.


----------



## great white fisherman

Dipnet, I have never started a bogus thread and I am a guy thank you. It is not a cut and paste, Before you shoot your mouth off why don,t you contact Mr. Ray Sasser with the Dallas Morning News outdoor writer and ask him about the fish and about me. While you are jerking your mouth off I have taken almost all the major outdoor writers fishing in Texas. No what you are talking about before you add to the blow hards!!!!!!!!!!!. I have been blessed to be able to catch fish and I have shared with many a people. What have you done? So many jelious people who like to blow and never add anything good. I shared with one Pm where I caught the fish, how deep, what bait, etc. So many just blow, and use God to hide behind. What a hipocrit some people are.


----------



## Swampus

Still one heck of a fish--how did it eat?--We Grabbled 1 89lber 1 103lber and a 50lber in the Brasos up DFW way when I was a young gun and fish fried it all up on the bank and had a frickin Blast!

Rock On!

swamp!...........................x-grabbler type dude!


----------



## olsteve

Dang! we should start a soap opera or a reality TV series. I'll be it would get great ratings!
Don't let "DipSh**" get you riled. He thrives on it.


----------



## waterspout

great pic I suppose but,,
greatwhitefisherman as usual your blowing smoke and I'll call you out.. just like your super man and "the SKA guys call you" post.. I call BS! why do you try so hard to be excepted and blow smoke constantly!???

PFFFTTT!
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=330457&highlight=SKA+guy

dude,,, nice fish but everything you catch doesn't have to be a world record or you trying to be the best!

relax and quit trying to impress so much amigo! it aint working


----------



## Teamgafftop13

My best friend and I actually hold the water body records for medina Lake for both Blue and Yellow cats....problem is we didnt have them recorded lol.....he landed a 68# flathead and i caught a 39# blue in the same weekend, but as far as im concerned, throw em back or eat em, I care more about having fun than breaking records!


----------



## RATLTRAP

I guess I will put in my 2 cents about this situtation. As an avid Bass fisherman and tournament angler I understand where 3:16 is coming from. In the freshwater forum there are times I see Largemouth Bass on stringers and in ice chest which upsets me but I don't speak up about it. Not my place to say anything about anothers catch, but I am strictly catch and release only on bass and if you fish with me you are too unless you can swim back to the ramp holding the fish. It is his dedication to the preservation of the catfish species that upsets him when he sees a picture such as this, as does a picture of a Bass with me. 3:16 is entitled to an opinion, but I suggest we both bite our tounges. Great fish GWF.


----------



## Gilbert

that catfish picture is probably 20 years old. pfffft. My dad has tons of pics of bigger cats taken out of the brazos. Sure ain't no shortage of big ones in that muddy river.


----------



## Mad Mike

Nice fish!


----------



## olsteve

There seems to be a lot of difference in opinions about the mortality rate on catch and release fish. But I think anyone with connected brain cells would agree that there are some. So, ( correct me if I am wrong or those brain cells just wont connect) there are many fish that would be available to people who fish for food if the sport fishers did not fish.
Just sayin.


----------



## capt.sandbar

GWF, that fish be lucky to weigh over 60 lbs.. Can't believe you expect anyone to believe your story... Heck, you probably didn't even catch it, just took a pic with it..
Keep trying!!


----------



## buckcrshr

If the story and fish are real.......Great job and great catch. 

On the other hand, why is it that certain people have to preach their gospel on everyone else. What happened to just going out and enjoying the outdoors and catching a fish? I don't think that it was ever stated in the Good Book that you must release all fish over (x) pounds. I think that one of the best sayings that I have ever heard was "To all their own" ! 

It seems that not everyone has the same opinions on here, which is expected, but in the same note all opinions should be respected. State them but don't push them and expect everyone to follow suit with your own opinion. 

Southern Catdaddy.........I'm also glad that you have left some fish in the waters for the rest of us. I know that it must be hard to be the first one to catch a big fish - take credit for it - and then allow others to catch it. You seem to be a young fellow, so I am not sure how you are a full time catfisherman. You like to pronounce others as weekend fisherman - so tell me how you either only fish during the week, or fish for cats for a living. You must be a professional?????

Oh well, my opinion is stated. Like it, don't like it, but learn to love it. 

..........ps......I have caught a 68 lb. cat and kept it....Does that make some mad????


----------



## olsteve

It makes me mad buckcrshr. Not becase you kept it, but because I didn't catch and keep it! Like you, I am extremely thankfull that some fishermen are kind enough to "allow" the rest of us to catch fish.


----------



## ronniewelsh

GEEZ!cant we all just go fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider

For the record, if it's a legal catch and the poster doesn't ask for your opinion, keep opinion to yourself. We don't need anymore Jr. Game Wardens on here.

While I don't see the need in killing a whole lot of catfish over 10 lbs, if you catch it, it's legal, and you want to keep it.....congrats!!

Just be sure to post the pics.


----------



## mrsh978

*Nice, Nice fish*



broadonrod said:


> WOW! :spineyes: First time I ever visited The Catfish Lounge.. Long live the cAtFiSh sad4sm


Man, first time:cloud: i punch into the catfish board to see and WOW! Did not know the freshwater folks had jr game wardens too-thought they stayed in the deep blue ocean forums..... and btw-**** nice fish!


----------



## bearwhiz

C'mon children. Why don't we just let this topic die and get back to fishing. All these insults aren't getting us anywhere.


----------



## shadslinger

This is over. 
The big cat contest is still on tap until the 30th of April.


----------

